

This mobile payments startup just raised $15M - aneil
http://www.cmoney.com/CorporateOverview/CompanyInformation/BoardofDirectors.aspx
http://www.cmoney.com/NewsEvents/tabid/57/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/1/C-cMoney-Secures-15-Million-Financing-from-Kodiak-Capital-Group-LLC.aspx
======
jasonlbaptiste
There are certain things that I cannot rationalize, this is one of them.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Perhaps the funding isn't real. I don't believe it is.

------
mkramlich
Reading her profile and all that talk about her "Lord" (notice those are her
quotes, not mine) makes me wonder exactly what kind of Angels coughed up the
$15M.

------
sown
This is proof: You can do anything if you put your mind to it.

I'm serious. Everyone is sneering at this startup and her idea but maybe it'll
work out. I dunno. I've worked at shadier companies (probably) that somehow
produced worthwhile software. It looks like "less sure" than the normal YC
crowd, maybe it's some kind of a scam -- I Dunno -- but if she got funding
then maybe so can I someday.

------
jazzychad
Actual funding announcement:
[http://www.cmoney.com/NewsEvents/tabid/57/articleType/Articl...](http://www.cmoney.com/NewsEvents/tabid/57/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/1/C-cMoney-
Secures-15-Million-Financing-from-Kodiak-Capital-Group-LLC.aspx)

How will this compare with something like <https://venmo.com/> ?

------
klochner
"Kodiak itself is a start-up, founded late last year with $250 million under
management. Hodson says the firm typically invests between $5 million and $25
million in public companies and larger private companies."

------
dstik
Their site seems intentionally vague about what they do exactly and what the
benefits are to both consumers and merchants..

